# Converting to Auto-turn



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have tried to do some research on converting my ST24LE to auto-turn. I haven't found much, probably because of the expense involved with having to also buy new wheels from what I understand. Does anyone have any information about making this conversion? Is it even possible? Any advice would help, thanks.


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

Check-out this thread in the General Snowblower Forum, on converting to Autotrun...

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...de-open-differential-kit-v-auto-turn-kit.html


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Strato said:


> Check-out this thread in the General Snowblower Forum, on converting to Autotrun...
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...de-open-differential-kit-v-auto-turn-kit.html



Yes, I saw that thread. I was hoping that someone might reply who has some experience with making the conversion. I'd love to hear how it went. In addition, I need to know what wheels would have to be ordered?


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

Got your PM, figured Id post my experience here for anyone else interested:

I used partstree.com for their killer parts diagrams. One window I had my original model (926001) open to the axle/drive setup and another window I had a newer model that HAS Auto-Turn. Compared the two parts lists and confirmed that the only real differences were the wheels and the parts included in the conversion kit.

Conversion kit part # 72601300, ordered from repairclinic.com (they dont normally stock it, so there will be a wait once you order it)

The wheels and tires I got from a local go-kart shop. They had them on ebay for 30.00 each, a far cry from the 100+ Ariens wants. The only drawback was that they were 15" diameter, whereas the units with AutoTurn from the factory are 16". However, the conversion kit is also spec-ed for units that have the correct wheels (clip onto axle) but in 15" diameter, so I figured I was good to go. IIRC you need wheels for a 1" diameter axle that are not setup for pinned use....they will usually have a larger backspacing and have a slot through the axle hole for a woodruff key. You can find the part # for the key on the partstree site....I just found some that were close at Home Depot and ground them down to fit.

The only other gotcha I ran into was that, with everything installed (wheels included), there was enough side to side play in the axle that I could bind up the diff unit internally. If I removed that play by pulling outward on the wheels, everything worked fine. I had some nylon flat washers lying around, with the correct inner diameter to go over the axles, so I stacked 1 or 2 on each side and reinstalled the wheels. Just enough tension on them to take up the slack, but not so much I couldnt clip the wheels on.

The wheel/tire diameter I dont felt made any difference. After using it yesterday Im very happy with the decision to convert. The kit itself is well worth the $$$, the problem will be finding the correct wheels without buying genuine Ariens parts, since they are so expensive.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Chrisexv6.

So, basically what you are saying is that I have this wheel.

However, I need this wheel which I found on Partstree.com from a 24" Platinum with auto-turn. Both are 15" x 5" wheels. Unfortunately, you are right about the cost, for both a left and right wheel, it would run about $200. Combine that with the conversion kit and the whole project would run in the neighborhood of $400. A little steep, however, if I can find the wheels on the cheap, it will make the whole thing back to reality.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

Smolenski7 said:


> Thanks Chrisexv6.
> 
> So, basically what you are saying is that I have this wheel.
> 
> However, I need this wheel which I found on Partstree.com from a 24" Platinum with auto-turn. Both are 15" x 5" wheels. Unfortunately, you are right about the cost, for both a left and right wheel, it would run about $200. Combine that with the conversion kit and the whole project would run in the neighborhood of $400. A little steep, however, if I can find the wheels on the cheap, it will make the whole thing back to reality.


If the conversion kit is listed for your model, then yes, it looks like all thats needed are the wheels and maybe some other small parts like the wheel keys, some shims/spacers/washers like I needed, etc.

Im not sure where I found it, but at one point I saw the models that the conversion kit was meant for. You mentioned you have a ST924LE...do you have the actual part/model number (like 926.something). That might help cross ref to see if the kit is valid.

-Chris


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I purchased my machine back in November of 2011. It is model: 921031.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

As far as I can tell from the installation instructions, the auto-turn kit is only for the models that start with 926.

However, does anyone have any real world experience with installation of the kit on another unit? Or, can anyone tell me why it cannot be installed on my 24" Deluxe (921031).


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

The thing I would worry about in going to a taller tire is the effect it would have on the bucket angle - scraper blade etc? Seems like you would want to stay at current size? Maybe Chris can share what he found out on that....?


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

I honestly didnt even think about what the larger diameter would do to the unit overall. Im guessing it would lift it 1/2" or 1" (either the extra radius or the extra diameter of the larger tire/wheel). If 1/2", its probably easily tuneable with dropping the scraper, but 1" might be pushing it.

As far as the kit working or not with the 921, Im not sure. I took a quick look at the partstree diagrams for your model vs mine and the first thing that sticks out is that the pinion shaft is different between them. Im not sure what the differences are, but its possible the 921 is a smaller diameter shaft, in which case the replacement that comes in the Auto Turn kit is too large. 

EDIT: There are pics of the pinion shafts for both models on eReplacementparts, and the 921 shaft looks like the same diameter but is probably 1.5 or 2" shorter than the 926 model. That might make sense, as I imagine Ariens has a compact-type frame and a larger-type frame for the wider "cut" blowers. That might be why the kit is not speced to fit a 921 series.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks again, Chrisexv6.

It's definitely not worth risking the money on a kit that probably, or at best might, not work. If anyone has any information on this, I would love to hear it though. I really like my 24" Deluxe, if it had auto-turn, I would probably keep it for the next 20+ years.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah I was weary myself since mine was technically not supported. I spent days checking and re-checking all of the diagrams just to make sure the only other parts I needed were the wheels. Then I spent days looking for a cheap way of getting the wheels, luckily I stumbled on the Ebay auction (which, as it turned out, was from a Go Kart shop literally 3 miles from my house).

The kit itself is cheap, and repairclinic has a good return policy, but it would suck to be mid-project and find out it wont work.

If I hadnt gotten the killer deal on my Ariens way back in 2006, I would have sold it and bought a new unit with AutoTurn from the factory.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

The equivalent model to my 24 inch deluxe today costs about a $1000 and has auto-turn. It would be cheaper for me to sell my unit for $600 to $700, and then just go out and buy a new 24 inch deluxe with auto-turn already pre-installed.

Maybe I will wait another year or two when all of the engines will come with EFI. Then, I won't have to deal with a carburetor.

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

FWIW Im not really a fan of EFI on a small engine. Carbs are "old school" but completely mechanical. Mechanical things can be fixed with some basic know how and common sense.

When you are in the middle of a blizzard and your snowblowers ECU goes on the fritz, then what?


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Smolenski7 said:


> It would be cheaper for me to sell my unit for $600 to $700, and then just go out and buy a new 24 inch deluxe with auto-turn already pre-installed.





Smolenski, what if you're disappointed by AutoTurn?  Have you had a chance to demo it?


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

chrisexv6 said:


> When you are in the middle of a blizzard and your snowblowers ECU goes on the fritz, then what?


True, but just the fact that I wouldn't have to worry about ethanol or even simply stale gas is worth the price of admission to me. 



> Smolenski, what if you're disappointed by AutoTurn? Have you had a chance to demo it?


Yes and No. I have certainly tested it out at the dealer several times, but I have never had the opportunity to use a snowblower with auto-turn after a storm. However, I had a Craftsman once with "power steering." It was great, I really enjoyed the maneuverability.


----------



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

chrisexv6 said:


> FWIW Im not really a fan of EFI on a small engine. Carbs are "old school" but completely mechanical. Mechanical things can be fixed with some basic know how and common sense.
> 
> When you are in the middle of a blizzard and your snowblowers ECU goes on the fritz, then what?


gee whiz. what if you're driving down the highway and the ECU in your car or truck quits in the middle of a snowstorm? time to move south


----------



## Old Geezer (Feb 19, 2016)

In upgraded to the auto turn differential on my 926 28" unit (About 2010 I think - anyway, last year of Tecumseh engines). At the same time, I replaced my friction disc and drive chain and sprockets. Took some work, but no real problems. Cleaned lots of grease and friction disc powder out of the transmission area.

My experience has been that the unit works easily and seamlessly, with no bad characteristics. I did not have to change the drive wheels.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

New_HondaHS35 said:


> gee whiz. what if you're driving down the highway and the ECU in your car or truck quits in the middle of a snowstorm? time to move south


I figured the car ECU argument would be made.

Those systems are much more robust and actually a necessary part of the "system" of a vehicle.

I dont see a really compelling reason to ECU a 9HP single cylinder engine on a snowblower. There are no O2 sensors to monitor for emissions, there is no MAF/MAP sensor to monitor intake air flow, etc.


----------

